# No 1st & 2nd Gen Maximas in this fourm



## 88se (Oct 13, 2013)

Why is there not a 1st & 2nd Gen forum for Maximas on an EVERYTHING NISSAN site?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

By first and second generation Maximas, are you referencing the '81-'84 Datsun 810 Maxima and the '85-'88 Nissan Maxima U11? I'm fairly certain the former is included under the Datsun section, but as for the latter, I am uncertain.


----------

